
Jeffrey Epstein's autopsy more consistent with homicide than suicide - quantumwoke
https://www.foxnews.com/us/forensic-pathologist-jeffrey-epstein-homicide-suicide
======
eloff
So both guards fell asleep. Epstein was placed in a cell alone, despite the
earlier suicide watch. Both cameras malfunctioned. The autopsy is more
consistent with homicide than suicide. Nobody knows where his money came from.
He was seemingly collecting blackmail material on the rich and powerful. And
there is known evidence of higher powers trying to stop the case going forward
in the courts. The entire thing reeks of an intelligence operation by a state
actor. Which state?

I'm not much of a fan of conspiracy theories, usually Occams Razor is right.
But it's not a natural law, and sometimes the conspiracy theory is actually
going to be the truth. This case is extremely suspicious, I think he was most
likely murdered.

------
vearwhershuh
Every year, the slur "conspiracy theorist" become less & less plausible, and
more & more likely a meme inserted by conspirators.

Vegas is what flipped me.

------
hart_russell
Nothing to see here, move along.

------
t0mbstone
No frickin kidding

